

VengeCycle: GPS-activated explosive in the bike's handlebars, handled by an app - mparramon
http://vengecycle.com/

======
runin2k1
Has to be fake as this very likely falls under booby trapping laws which are
illegal in most if not all states.

Not to mention a dozen perfectly legal or exigent reasons which might require
a civil servant(LEO, fire fighter, etc...) to move your bike who could be
harmed, maimed or killed.

------
mieses
If this is not a joke then it's a massive failure of morals. How will they
feel when the thief steals a bike for their 5 year old daughter?

“And (as for) the male thief and the female thief, cut off (from the wrist
joint) their (right) hands as a recompense for that which they committed, a
punishment by way of example from Allaah. And Allaah is All Powerful, All
Wise” [al-Maa’idah 5:38]

Enough said.

------
dodders
What's to stop a thief buying a VengeCycle kit, that includes the 7-star key,
and then using that to dispose of the explosives on other people's bikes?

~~~
cbames89
Not to mention just 3D printing the key.

------
noonespecial
I haven't read a story in quite some time that had me checking if it was the
beginning of April so much as this one.

------
uptown
So basically pipe-bombs strapped to handlebars? Should go over well with
Homeland Security.

------
aosmith
This seems like a massive liability. I hope this is a joke.

